
HTTP flow chart ready to print [pdf] - eddd
https://www.dropbox.com/s/k7pieg5wbth6wnm/http-state-machine.pdf
======
ColinWright
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10694394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10694394)

